# Obi's latest cut



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Decided to go a bit shorter for the summer. There was a lot of fur on the floor! 

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Aww, he's like a cuddly little bear!! Very handsome Obi


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

He looks GREAT!!!! his before made me laugh! fluffy Bear! he is so cute! his afters look really great!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

He is so gorgeous! X


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Did you do it yourself Claire? Brilliant job. He looks very handsome


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

That is an amazing hair do; did you do the Merrist Wood course?


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Fab job Clare  
I trimmed Oakley again yesterday but still kept with the 1" comb


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Did you do it yourself Claire? Brilliant job. He looks very handsome


 Thanks Janet, yes did it this afternoon while DS was on a play date. 



caradunne said:


> That is an amazing hair do; did you do the Merrist Wood course?


 Thanks Cara, yes I did do the course and I highly recommend it. Would like to do it again actually as we were quite rushed at the end. It really gives you the confidence to do it. 



mariag said:


> Fab job Clare
> I trimmed Oakley again yesterday but still kept with the 1" comb


 Ah Maria, you make me laugh. What are we like with our precious poo coats! I started with a 1" and then decided I needed to just do it and go shorter so I did 1/2" on the body and 1/4" on the chest and tummy and then scissored the legs and the bum. So he actually got clipped twice! I'm wondering what he will look like when the just washed fluff dies down....hoping it won't go in to tight curls


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Clare 1/2" (from the lady who wanted to use 1 1/4" at the PP day) I'm shocked


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

mariag said:


> Clare 1/2" (from the lady who wanted to use 1 1/4" at the PP day) I'm shocked


Ah but I kept his legs nice and chunky though


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG...what have you done to poor Obi..he looks terrible...
OK so you did an Ok job, well actually pretty damn brilliant - he looks great xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> OMG...what have you done to poor Obi..he looks terrible...
> OK so you did an Ok job, well actually pretty damn brilliant - he looks great xx


Colin, you nearly gave me a heart attack when I read the first line  I thought you were telling me off for cutting him shorter.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Colin, you nearly gave me a heart attack when I read the first line  I thought you were telling me off for cutting him shorter.


Just teasing...but I'm still in credit - you know what I mean 

I actually think you have quite a talent for it....much nicer than a lot of professional grooms i have seen xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha his face in the first picture, he looks pretty peeved that you have the clippers out  he looks great though. Very handsome Obi!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes I thought he looked a bit peeved in the first pic - he's thinking 'oh no here we go again!' BUT you have done a fantastic job - definitely agree that you have a talent for it - he's a very handsome chap! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely cut Clare ... the fluffy look will settle down and he will curl up perfectly  

I want an Obi cuddle xxxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I saw Obi in the flesh today and his groom was spot on. He looked lovely, cute, fluffy and big gorgeous eyes clearly on show.

It then started to rain a bit and Obi's lovely coat reverted to ringlets, still lovely and cute. As for Millie she did a jolly good impression of a drowned rat. Its 5 hours since our walk and Millie is still damp in parts


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

You will have to get a blaster/dryer.....I honestly don't know how
poo owners manage without one!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

You've done a really lovely job on Obi Clare, well done!

I don't know if Dinah showed you how to do the diagonal fringe cut over each eye but I find it really hard to get it equal on both sides! I'm thinking of using my thinning scissors next time so it doesn't look to obvious! Lol.

Karen xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah love these photos of Obi - you have done a brilliant job especially as you have left his chunky legs. He is such a handsome boy


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> You will have to get a blaster/dryer.....I honestly don't know how
> poo owners manage without one!!


I think hubby will definitely know I've lost it if I get one of those. We're gradually being overrun with all sorts of doggie things. If you'd told me at the beginning that I would end up with professional grooming clippers, scissors, tables, endless toys etc, I would never have believed you 

I should of just got the hairdrier out and not be lazy.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I think hubby will definitely know I've lost it if I get one of those. We're gradually being overrun with all sorts of doggie things. If you'd told me at the beginning that I would end up with professional grooming clippers, scissors, tables, endless toys etc, I would never have believed you
> 
> I should of just got the hairdrier out and not be lazy.


I tried to use the regular hair dryer on Betty the other day as Ted was being "blasted" ( good to get them used to things early on!!!)....it took forever..tell Chris all poo owners have one and are a necessity rather than a luxury


----------



## wendywoo (May 11, 2011)

Hi im going to be brave and cut meggie myself which clippers should i get and what attachments do i need from a very scared lady


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> You've done a really lovely job on Obi Clare, well done!
> 
> I don't know if Dinah showed you how to do the diagonal fringe cut over each eye but I find it really hard to get it equal on both sides! I'm thinking of using my thinning scissors next time so it doesn't look to obvious! Lol.
> 
> Karen xx


Hi Karen , yes she did show us but it was a bit rushed at the end so that's the part I would like to do again! Have had another go around his eyes and I think it looks a bit better...know what you mean about doing one side better than the other...I'm left handed so find it really hard


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wendywoo said:


> Hi im going to be brave and cut meggie myself which clippers should i get and what attachments do i need from a very scared lady


Hiya, I used my very cheap Wahl clippers (for humans) bought from Argos a few years ago. They came with a selection of guard attachments of varying sizes. The attachments ensure you can't clip shorter than the comb length. When I went on the Merrist Wood College grooming course the clippers that were recommended for beginners were Andis. Take a look at www.groomers-online.com

Would highly recommend doing a course or watching some grooming videos first. Good luck


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow, Obi looks great after (before and after!) But yup after he is soo cute, like a little bear. Great job on your part.


----------

